# matched before approval panel



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi
I know its not good to compare, but I have been texting a couple from our prep course and they have been given 'brief' details and a profile about children who are a potential link / match before they have been been to approval panel.

Is this normal practice? seems a bit upside down to me


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

It would be highly unusual to be officially linked before being approved and I definitely don't think they could be matched before approval panel.

However SWs can have Los in mind for folks going through HS where children may co incide with the timing. I'm sure if this is what's happened then it will still take time to get everything sorted.

I would try and not worry or let this distract you. Each path is individual and will all become apparent as fate unfolds its plan.

X x


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi,

We are at panel soon and have been shown a profile of a child, who turned out that for a couple of reasons was not right. As Gertie said, SW had a couple of children in mind for us during the HS, but she did stress she could not give us the Full CPR so I do  think approval/matching at the same time would be extremely rare.


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Some people have child specific approval were they are approved and matched on the same day for a specific child. This is fairly uncommon though for first time adopters. We've had a child specific adoption for a sibling.

As already mentioned some sw do have children in mind for people as they go through homestudy. We were given a copy of be my parent during homestudy so we could see what information is contained in a profile.


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

We have seen seven profiles, some of these before we were deferred and some since!
It's hard, it's hard because we fell in love with one and had no flipping chance  
Another couple have been matched and will do approval and matching panel the same day.

We have refused any more until we are hopefully approved, as quite frankly heart breaking. Plus the added stress isn't needed.


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for your replies, I thought it was unusual.

Our sw said their manager doesn't like to do approval and matching on the same day, you normally have to wait for panel the following month. So assuming the profile is the child you are linked with during HS there could be quite a wait for the actual matching and meeting them. I think it could add to the stress for us, not sure what i will say if this option is offered to us


----------



## Milly28 (Jun 6, 2013)

It can happen as it happen to us last year. We were link and matched 1 month before approval panel. It made it more stressful for approval panel as we had seen video and photos of our LO.the day after approval panel we had a meeting with the LO foster carer and three weeks after approval panel we had matching panel and 5 days after matching panel we started intros. It was all very quick but so worth it.


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Our sw has just been out for first HS visit and discussed seeing a potential profile next week however this is purely for the purpose of us wanting a sibling group, and these are a 3. Apparently the assessment for siblings is geared differently and she will be testing the water so to speak to see if a 3 for us is manageable. Has freaked us out a touch being this early, however after discussion will not show faces and if they may be a potential link she is not going to pursue it further until after panel. With some siblings they have a set time span before being separated and I think before they are split she wanted to gauge our reaction. Someone who spoke to us in prep had approval and matching on same day!


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Our sw never did this but I do know of two adopters who went to ap with a child already pre-matched. One even had the mp on the same day.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

We were unofficially linked before approval, and were basically on the phone (via our SWer) to Bug's Family Finder begging her to wait for us.  She did, and the rest is history.   They were sent our PAR the day of approval panel, and we got Bug's full CPR shortly after.


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

just wanted to update this thread, forget the other couple from prep, not interested in their news now!!  
We have now been linked / matched with a little blue!!!!!! 

we go to approval panel in March and then Matching panel 7 days later. It is all happening really quickly!!!! and not as we expected, reading all of the books etc.. on adoption, we have not done this the text book way, the route to our little family seems different to most but its worked out well for us. 
Following quite a few delays in the middle of the process and our feb panel being put back to March, we fell like we have now caught up again and it has all worked out well in the end


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Congratulations Sun Flower


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Sunflower!!!  massive congrats,  i remember reading your post back in november about your SW  Wanting to do some funny filming excercise with u and how stressfull your whole process was sounding!  its great to hear that your nearly at the finish line,  bet your over the moon!  xx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Great news.  You must be so excited!

We went back to approval panel solely for our daughter's brother, and they wouldn't show us his CPR until we had been approved again, which seemed a little ridiculous; if we'd just said no, the whole process would have been a complete waste of time!


----------

